# Silkies



## silkieboy123 (Jul 9, 2012)

Haven't seen a thread about silkies bu I love them so I wanna make my breed known although it really ain't my breed any ways silkies are good chickens post pics of your silkies


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi there! Just got me a week old silkie. Will be a house pet. She's already a spoiled rotten one. Diva in the making I tell you! Lol post a pic of yours!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww, sweet precious little baby. I LOVE it!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

7chicks said:


> Awww, sweet precious little baby. I LOVE it!


Thnx! Can't wait till she starts "poofing" up, lol


----------

